

Fifteen Clasic PC Design Mistakes - russell
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/14/fifteen-classic-pc-design-mistakes/

======
frankus
#16: The USB connector. There's no way, without looking into the port and the
end of the cable, to know which way to plug it in.

------
JeremyBanks
> Re: The Macintosh > ...No one general-purpose computer configuration can
> meet every user’s needs, though, so this idea ultimately failed in the
> marketplace.

I may be mistaken, but wasn't the original Macintosh actually pretty
successful?

